# Steven Hunter traded to Hornets for draft picks



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

"Philadelphia 76ers President Billy King announced today that the Sixers have traded center/forward Steven Hunter to the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets in exchange for two second round picks in the 2006 and 2007 NBA Drafts. With the transaction, the Sixers roster currently stands at 14 players. Signed by the Sixers as a free agent on Aug. 12, 2005, Hunter played in 38 games this season averaging 4.9 points, 3.5 rebounds and 0.95 blocks in 17.7 minutes per game. He started the first 13 games of the season at center for Philadelphia, shooting 51.4 percent (73-142 FG) from the field, and 60.9 percent (42-69 FT) from the free-throw line in that span. Hunter recorded double-doubles in consecutive games, 11/21 vs. NOK and 11/23 at MIL. His 12 rebounds on11/ 21 vs. the Hornets were a career-high." InsideHoops.com 

http://www.insidehoops.com/nba_rumors.shtml


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Two second round picks? That must be the going rate for backup front court players this year.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't find anything Official on this yet.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

unconfirmed as of yet, but this would be horrible, even with the possible signing of Zendon Hamilton.


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

> OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) — The Philadelphia 76ers traded center Steven Hunter to the New Orleans Hornets on Wednesday for two second-round draft picks.
> 
> It's the Hornets' second trade in a 24-hour span in an attempt to reinforce their front line following the dismissal of forward Chris Andersen last week for violating the NBA's drug policy.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/newsflash/sports/index.ssf?/base/sports-7/1138812886228360.xml&storylist=


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

All the Toronto media have been speculating about a NY, PHI and TOR move. Raps cleared a spot, so have you. Supposedly Jalen, Eric Williams and Mike James are of some interest to those teams.

None of them provide you with any size unfortunately.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it is Official and we have signed Zendon Hamilton to a 10 day deal apparently also there is a 2.8 mil trade exemption that we can use from now to Feb 2007

Like i said when i first posted this rumor It better be a precursor to another deal because this just flat out sux and no i hope it is not Williams and rose we need a SF


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ok the more that I think about it there has to be another trade on the way for a couple reasons

We signed Hamilton to only a 10 DAY deal leaving our roster at 14 players

With the Trade exemption we have 2 now (the one from NJ also)

This has to mean a moves on the way i mean why else would we only sign zendon to a 10 day deal

hope BK knows what hes doing with this


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm going to wait and see what happens, but BK's on a warning from me as a fan.

I don't get it though... why? They're not clearing cap room, they're way too far over for that. They're not getting trade value, because Hunter is worth more than Zendon and the draft picks combined.

The only thing I can think of is roster space, but I'd rather get one good quality player than two or three average or below average ones, our roster is filled with that already.

I don't know about this.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Ok the more that I think about it there has to be another trade on the way for a couple reasons
> 
> We signed Hamilton to only a 10 DAY deal leaving our roster at 14 players
> 
> ...



He better be up to something cause I bout took a dump on myself after seeing this on Yahoo sports


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> I'm going to wait and see what happens, but BK's on a warning from me as a fan.
> 
> I don't get it though... why? They're not clearing cap room, they're way too far over for that. They're not getting trade value, because Hunter is worth more than Zendon and the draft picks combined.
> 
> ...


From What im hearing its more of the Lux. Tax then it is cap space apparently with this move it gives us room to make a move and stay away from going over the Lux. Tax hopefully this does happen cuz if we jus did this for draft picks its pretty damn pathetic but as of right now they are sayin Prolly EWill I dont know if this would be good for us or not I guess the plus would be he can play Def but he is also gettin old too

I guess im jus hoping something big happens that no ones suspecting but Im jus basically gettin my hopes up cuz there most likely will be another trade jus prolly not one big enough to get me excited


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> From What im hearing its more of the Lux. Tax then it is cap space apparently with this move it gives us room to make a move and stay away from going over the Lux. Tax hopefully this does happen cuz if we jus did this for draft picks its pretty damn pathetic but as of right now they are sayin Prolly EWill I dont know if this would be good for us or not I guess the plus would be he can play Def but he is also gettin old too
> 
> I guess im jus hoping something big happens that no ones suspecting but Im jus basically gettin my hopes up cuz there most likely will be another trade jus prolly not one big enough to get me excited


Eric Williams for Steven Hunter and two draft picks? I can't believe that.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Eric Williams for Steven Hunter and two draft picks? I can't believe that.


Oh no the Eric Williams Trade wouldnt really have anything to do with the Hunter Trade besides the fact that we have room to do it now Maybe like Ollie and a pick or something for Williams not really sure what we would have to give for him


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Oh no the Eric Williams Trade wouldnt really have anything to do with the Hunter Trade besides the fact that we have room to do it now Maybe like Ollie and a pick or something for Williams not really sure what we would have to give for him


What you're saying is that they're clearing room for the luxury tax. Therefore, if they use that room to trade for Williams, then that's effectively the trade he made. 

Another thing is, how does Willie Green play into this? When is he supposed to come back. If its around march, that makes Ollie expendable. If not, Williams isn't really worth that either, we don't have another real backup point guard, unless Cheeks thinks Louis Williams is ready for playing third string under Salmons.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Yah from what I heard Green should be back by March

Here is a post from another place just incase anybodys intrested in listening....

Wayne Embry (TOR) to be on Fan at 3:20 EST
Hopefully he will shed some light on Eric Williams and what his situation is, whether or not he is coming here, etc. Just thought I'd let you guys know in advance. 

EDIT: nothing said


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> From What im hearing its more of the Lux. Tax then it is cap space apparently with this move it gives us room to make a move and stay away from going over the Lux. Tax hopefully this does happen cuz if we jus did this for draft picks its pretty damn pathetic but as of right now they are sayin Prolly EWill I dont know if this would be good for us or not I guess the plus would be he can play Def but he is also gettin old too
> 
> I guess im jus hoping something big happens that no ones suspecting but Im jus basically gettin my hopes up cuz there most likely will be another trade jus prolly not one big enough to get me excited


This annoys me. Comcast makes over 20 billion dollars a year. Who cares about a stinking luxury tax?


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

What the heck is going on here? Am I the only one or doesn't this make no sense at all?

They better do something, and who's the backup Center? Our problem is rebounding and Hunter has size. I don't get it one bit.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

With the fact that sammy usually has like 3 fouls by 2 mins into the game this trade kinda worries me. I don't really know much about hamilton but from what I do know he's nothing special. Hunter wasn't a bad back-up. If this is a pre-req move for something bigger I hope the bigger part isn't Ewill


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Uhh...what's the problem guys? It wasn't like he was making a huge difference off the bench for us anyway??

Two 2nd rd draft picks isn't bad and we got rid of a long term contract, one that wasn't panning out. He helped early in the yr, but its the typical what have you done for me lately?

Also, this trade might be a precursor for something bigger down the line.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> Uhh...what's the problem guys? It wasn't like he was making a huge difference off the bench for us anyway??
> 
> Two 2nd rd draft picks isn't bad and we got rid of a long term contract, one that wasn't panning out. He helped early in the yr, but its the typical what have you done for me lately?
> 
> Also, this trade might be a precursor for something bigger down the line.


 This is what U am thinking. I think something MAJOR is about to go down in Philly. I dont know what but its going to happen


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

BEEZ said:


> This is what U am thinking. I think something MAJOR is about to go down in Philly. I dont know what but its going to happen


I've got a feeling you might be right.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

If AI gets traded Ima incite riots..."LETS BUUUUURNNN this Motha' ****a dowwwnnn."


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Seriously though I know I'm supposed to root for the good of the team and all that but if AI goes it will make me very very unhappy for a long time to come. Anyways no one even knows whats gonna happen yet. Signs tend to point to something big, but who knows..GM's don't always do the obvious thing.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> If AI gets traded Ima incite riots..."LETS BUUUUURNNN this Motha' ****a dowwwnnn."




I'm with you RESDRUNK........Dieslow goes and loads his 45 preparing to burn PHILLY DOWN


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> If AI gets traded Ima incite riots..."LETS BUUUUURNNN this Motha' ****a dowwwnnn."


Im with ya homie

but wont happen


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

This is what Billy King and Hamilton had to say for those of you who have not seen the article



The Sixers decided to mix things up a bit on Wednesday, as they traded Center Steven Hunter to the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets for two second round draft picks, and signed Center Zendon Hamilton to a 10-day contract. 76ers President and General Manager Billy King spoke about the moves after practice. 

“(The move) was done for flexibility,” said King. "When I saw that Zendon was available I thought he could give us a lot of the same things that Steven did, and give us some more flexibility with a trade exception and other areas." 

This move does not mean that the Sixers are done dealing though. 

"I don't know if we're going to be looking for another big man, we added Zendon, we're going to work the phones and talk, and see if something makes sense. I guess there are rumors out there of things that people said we could have done, but we're going to look to improve this team whether it's via trade or working harder on the court." 

King took some time to talk about what Hamilton will add to the team. 

"One thing I think that Zendon will bring is toughness inside. He's not afraid to take a hard foul. He's a good rebounder and a good defensive player, and I think with this team that's what we need." 

Hamilton, who played with the Sixers during the 2003-04 season, spoke about getting another chance in Philadelphia. 

"Basically nothing (has changed)," said Hamilton. "If I was 100 percent effort before I'm 110 percent now. So basically nothing. Just maturity, and understanding the game more, and what the coaches want."




He said he's not done so..........I dunno


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> This is what U am thinking. I think something MAJOR is about to go down in Philly. I dont know what but its going to happen


If AI gets trade right after I become a moderator, I'll be so pissed. It will be me and, like... Coatesvillain.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

sliccat said:


> If AI gets trade right after I become a moderator, I'll be so pissed. It will be me and, like... Coatesvillain.



Hahah its lonely at the Top-Right Slic.


----------

